# Fylde Folk Festival



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2005)

Now, I'm not a big folkie, but the Fylde folk festival is something I will be visiting, seen as it takes place in the North west's premier fish processing and menthol sweet manufacturing urban utopia - Fleetwood - gateway to the world. 

Highlight's I've identified thus far are 



> Special Events: “Cod & Ships” with Sid Kipper.



and if the prospect of that doesn't float your boat, I don't know what will.

It takes place over the 2nd, 3rd and 4th of September* 

*Clog dancing guaranteed

click for details


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 29, 2005)

Um, bump

'Sea'ms there's no folk (sea what I'm doing!) interested in this accordian to the response. But I thought I'd pipe up again and see if I could drum up some interest. I'm shore you understand.      

*christ almighty ver dream, this is an all-time low*

*I'm not going if you have to buy the £40 ticket. If I can just go to a pub and pay a few quid I will probably do so* 

Thought I'd remind people on the off chance anyone did think 'ooooooh two days of Folk Music'


----------



## mauvais (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd go like (seriously) but sadly I'm off to the far less appealing climes of Cornwall instead   

Anyhow I've spotted it twice in the national papers recently so I wouldn't have thought you'd be alone.


----------

